# TSDS decal and interior for Space Clipper



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Henry just released a decal set and cardstock interior for the Moebius Space Clipper. (it will also work on the old Aurora and airfix kits.)








I added a simple interior light and.... 







(The distortion is the window materiel I used and not the interior...lol)
















The decal sheet provides markings for Pan Am, TWA, Nasa, and Airforce one.
as well ad card stock cockpit and passenger compartment interiors.
You can get them here:http://www.tsdsinc.com/index_files/DECALS.htm


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

Umm ... are those photos distorted or are we looking at the Airfix kit?


----------



## robtrek (Sep 26, 2007)

Yes, it is the Airfix kit. That was his point. The decals work well on the other two previous models of the Orion. The Aurora and Airfix kits. A good thing I think! This alone ill make me pick one up. I am stil leaning towards the Aurora kit as my favorite version of the Orion. The new one from Moebius is going to take a lot of painted panel work to look really nice. I'm not fond of the decal panels at this scale. I don't know, tough call. (Of course, that's the point of modeling, isn't it! To do those kinds of mods)


----------



## g_xii (Mar 20, 2002)

Yes -- that's the Airfix kit. Steve contacted me asking if my (then) upcomming decals would fit the old kit -- I did not know, so sent him a set in exchange for the answer! They fit very nicely, actually. And he put the interior in as well.










He modified the interior a bit, as he was lighting with ONE bright white LED mounted to the inside top of the model under some roughed-up clear plastic (see below).











Now, that's a nice, easy and inexpensive way to light a model kit!

--Henry


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

What! No Alaska Airlines decals!

What were you thinking man! 

Anyway that set looks real nice! Great job.


----------



## robtrek (Sep 26, 2007)

Really great work Henry! I think all your stuff is great. I am glad that your products are available to help my models to look that much better. Thanks!
Rob


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Genius. Pretty neat when the after market stuff makes you want to buy the kit.


----------



## g_xii (Mar 20, 2002)

Thanks everyone for the kind words -- this one was fun to do as well!

I hope someone does a "Presidential Space Mobile Command Center" at some point!

--Henry


----------



## g_xii (Mar 20, 2002)

mach7 said:


> What! No Alaska Airlines decals!
> 
> What were you thinking man!
> 
> Anyway that set looks real nice! Great job.


If you want it, I can do it! I put my face on the pilot for my kit! It's really too small to see without magnifying glasses, and I'm the only one that will ever see it, but I did it as a joke while I stuck a friend in as the co-pilot, giving us slightly "large" heads... it's a riot to look at!

--H


----------



## Solium (Apr 24, 2005)

The interior makes all the difference.


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

g_xii said:


> If you want it, I can do it! I put my face on the pilot for my kit! It's really too small to see without magnifying glasses, and I'm the only one that will ever see it, but I did it as a joke while I stuck a friend in as the co-pilot, giving us slightly "large" heads... it's a riot to look at!
> 
> --H


DOH! I already ordered a set!


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

That foldup interior really makes it for me. And the lighting is elegant in its simplicity!


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

*COOL! I like it ....and just in time! 
*

Hey Gang,
These just came in! MPC Pilgrim Observer $46.99, Moebius 2001 Orion (new tool) $29.99 less your 10%. Next Sci-Fi Model meeting is Thursday, March 10, Hope to see you here!
Rick


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

g_xii said:


> Thanks everyone for the kind words -- this one was fun to do as well!
> 
> I hope someone does a "Presidential Space Mobile Command Center" at some point!
> 
> --Henry


Air Force One! Cool! Even the IPMS guys at my local chapter would get a kick out of that! I have to say, when I bring in the Creature re-pop, and sit it next to a $70.00 *(perfect)* Tamyia tank build diorama, I feel a little weird. And out of place! :tongue::tongue:

But I think they tolerate me.


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Here are some more pics:
















it's amazing the difference background color makes...


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

I have never owned the Airfix kit or any Orion model for that matter. 
QUESTION: If a guy wanted to go really nutz with it....could an interior be done?
Of course I would use custom cut micro thin microscope glass covers for the windows, nothing beats that! no hazing and easy to clean..before and after assembly.


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Oh, yeah..It's got a big empty fusealageThe Airfix kit)


----------



## g_xii (Mar 20, 2002)

fluke said:


> I have never owned the Airfix kit or any Orion model for that matter.
> QUESTION: If a guy wanted to go really nutz with it....could an interior be done?


Yep. But it sure would be MIGHTY TINY! The diameter of the cockpit I have, with 2 pilots, is about 5/8". Very, very small. The passenger interior shows a bit better, though!

--Henry


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Was the Aurora/Airfix scale ever finalized? I have heard 1/190th to 1/144?

5/8 huh? hmmm with some photo etch ship greeblies and doohicky's ...could be done but I agree the passenger section yes...and if one can't pull off the cockpit just light it up red.

Shall it be written..shall it be done!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I don't know the actual on the Aurora, but it's way smaller than 1/144. Stargazer's resin one is claimed to be true 1/144, and it's about 19" long. I think the Aurora is about 15"


----------



## g_xii (Mar 20, 2002)

John P said:


> I don't know the actual on the Aurora, but it's way smaller than 1/144. Stargazer's resin one is claimed to be true 1/144, and it's about 19" long. I think the Aurora is about 15"


I thought I'd seen somewhere it was 1/160 scale. I don't remember where I saw that, tho!

--H


----------

